# Worming after kidding



## melb1

Hi All. Just wondering how soon after kidding should the doe be wormed? Also, when should the kids first be wormed. I will be using injectable Ivomec for cattle. Do I use the same dose as for cattle?


----------



## pelicanacresMN

see next message below, I added a link


----------



## pelicanacresMN

I deworm the mom within 2 days after kidding. I give Ivermectin injectable but you can give it orally. I think Ivomec is the same thing. They say you can safely give 1 cc/34 pounds with success orally. It also says on the same info site I use to dose 1 cc/50 pounds so I usually dose about 1cc/40 pounds orally. 
Everyone will have different answers but I give kids their first dose at 8 weeks of age. 
Also, here is the link that I get my info: http://fiascofarm.com/goats/wormers.htm#ivomec


----------



## StaceyRosado

Ivermectin I dose at 1cc per 20lbs orally and if you give it as an injection give 1cc per 100lbs. 

I worm mom only as needed. So if she looks wormy she gets her wormer otherwise no.

Kids the same -- if you have an issue with worms then kids should be treated younger - like 2-3 weeks of age. If worms are not an issue then worm only as needed. 

Worming to much on a schedule will build up resistance to wormers and they wont be effective


----------



## sweetgoats

I also ONLY deworm them IF they need it. I have been kidding for 9 years and I have NEVER given a dewormer after kidding. 

If you are not sure, do a fecal on her. Other wise all you do is, the worms build up a resistance to the dewormer.


----------



## liz

I do the same...if they need it they get it, I've never wormed a doe after kidding. Kids have a fecal run then wormed with ivermectin paste at 7-8 weeks.

Some believe that the stress of kidding can compromise a does resistance to parasites...I've not found that to be true and feel that if the doe is healthy enough to be pregnant and later lactating then her health is strong enough to resist parasites.


----------

